# Drag&Drop mit Applet unter MacOS



## parapox (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,

ich habe ein Applet in dem man diverse JLabel in verschiedene Panels und InternalFrames mittels Drag und Drop verschieben kann. Unter Windows funktioniert das problemlos, nur unter MacOS nicht.
Dort ist nur eine Drag&Drop Aktion möglich, weil das DropEvent intern nicht ganz abgeschlossen wird. Es gibt immer die Fehlermeldung
java.awt.dnd.InvalidDnDOperationException: Drag and drop in progress

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder etwas Ähnliches schon beobachtet?


----------

